# Travel to 4 Seasons Lake Ozark - Easter



## kibear (Mar 27, 2012)

We have an Easter check-in at Four Seasons Racquet & Country Club.  I have a few questions and I hope that putting them all in one post is ok.  (If not, surely someone will let me know..?)

Any particulars about the resort?
Dining/shopping recommendations?

We're trying to determine our route and looking for the best/fastest route from Michigan.  I've heard that there are some new roads/highways in the area surrounding the resort.  Can someone give advice about the best route to the resort?  Personal experience/recommendations has merit.

We're a family of two adults and two teens.  Are there any can't-miss activities in the area?  I'd love to find a zip-line nearby, too, if anyone has insight on that.  What about _inexpensive_ fun activities?

I found a couple of boat rental resources online, however they are quite expensive.  Does anyone have tips on how to rent a boat for a few hours for a reasonable price - possibly from a private owner?

I've read somewhere on here that holidays are not a good time to go to Lake of the Ozarks.  Is that just referring to the lake and lake traffic/boat pressure?

The weather there looks awesome this week..much cooler next week.  I hope it warms up again for Easter week.  
Thanks for any insight!


----------



## BigRedOne (Mar 28, 2012)

The weather in Missouri has been unusually warm for this time of the year and it looks like the temperature will hold for the next 10 days or so.  Many restaurants in the lake area shut down over the winter and many reopen under new management but there are a few that are consistent throughout the year.  I haven't dined at the Lake for a several years so maybe someone else can give a good recommendation.  There is a really large outlet mall in Osage Beach along with the usual chains.  Good luck on finding affordable boat rental, try Surdyke Yamaha.  The water temperature in the Osage River below Bagnell Dam is between 55 and 60 degrees which, once again, is pretty warm for this time of the year. I suspect the lake temperature is about the same. If you like fishing the crappie are starting to bite and snagging season is open for spoonbill.

I have never been to the timeshare resort but The Lodge of Four Seasons is a rather large complex consisting of hotels, a conference center, shopping, restaurants/bars and entertainment as well as golf courses.  Teenagers should find plenty to do at the resort but the lake area doesn't really have much going on until closer to Memorial Day; that being said, the traffic should also be fairly light.  They have opened up a new by-pass highway around the lake area but that probably will not affect traffic much this time of the year.  You will be about an hour from Jefferson City and the capital has a really good museum if you like history otherwise there isn't much to do away from the lake area.  St. Louis, Kansas City, Springfield and Branson are all at least a couple of hours away.  Any good GPS or MapQuest should get you there and all the roads are four lane highways so it shouldn't be very hard for you to find the resort.  Good Luck and welcome to Missouri.


----------



## Greg G (Mar 29, 2012)

Pictures anda map of the resort
https://picasaweb.google.com/ghgemmer/LakeOfTheOzarksFourSeasonsRacquetClub#

Greg


----------



## kibear (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi, Thanks BigRedOne and Greg.

I was just hoping the unusually warm weather might return while we're there!  I don't even know if the outdoor pools are open that time of year - even if it happens to be 80 degrees.  Most of us are golfers.  I saw somewhere that guests get a good discount for the onsite courses. (?)  We don't have to be out and about all the time.  The zip-line thing sounds fun, though.

I like the pics, too.


----------



## K&PFitz (Mar 30, 2012)

"I've read somewhere on here that holidays are not a good time to go to Lake of the Ozarks. Is that just referring to the lake and lake traffic/boat pressure?"


Take what I say with a heap of salt, because I haven't been to the lake in years.  Boat traffic on the lake gets very heavy on summer weekends, but really heavy on the summer holidays.  There are some pretty good sized boat flying along through the channel, and it makes for high waves.  If one has a small boat, it's best to stick to the coves.  I would doubt, however, that Easter would be anywhere near as bad as Memorial Day weekend or July 4.

The Robert Trent Jones course at the Lodge has always been known as a beautiful and challenging course.  It ate me alive more than once, but I still really enjoyed it. I understand it's been re-done lately, and is a course avid golfers shouldn't miss.


----------



## Greg G (Mar 30, 2012)

I edited my prior post as the link I had of the resort pics might not have been good.   I remember the golf courses along Horseshoe bend road where the resort is located off of as looking really nice.   Horseshoe bend road is a really winding rollercoaster like road.

Greg


----------



## BoaterMike (Mar 31, 2012)

kibear said:


> We have an Easter check-in at Four Seasons Racquet & Country Club.  I have a few questions and I hope that putting them all in one post is ok.  (If not, surely someone will let me know..?)
> 
> Any particulars about the resort?
> Dining/shopping recommendations?



Shopping:  There is a large outlet mall in the area, 5-10 miles away.  There are also "local-type" shops on the strip close to Bagnell Dam.  Two distinct areas.   There is a local independent grocery store, Paul's,  about 5 minutes away from your resort.  Good for picking up the basics and they have good prices on wine/spirits.  If you want a large, broad selection of foods, you'll want to go to Hyvee.  

Dining:  My preference for a good meal is Baxter's.  It's about 5 min from where you are staying and has good food with a great lake view.  However, if you like ribs, head to Wobbly Boots.  It's close to the outlet mall.  They also have an incredible pork tenderloin sandwich.  

Resort particulars:   I've never tried it myself, but I understand that Spa Shiki is excellent.  




kibear said:


> We're trying to determine our route and looking for the best/fastest route from Michigan.  I've heard that there are some new roads/highways in the area surrounding the resort.  Can someone give advice about the best route to the resort?  Personal experience/recommendations has merit.



You will probably arrive via Rt 54 from Jefferson City.  The lake areas is about 40 miles from Jefferson City.  You will exit route 54 at the first exit after the first traffic light.  You are looking for route 242 or Horseshoe Bend Parkway.   You will come to a light and turn right on 242 west.  This is a new road.  It eventually turns in to route HH and continues on to the Lodge of the Four Seasons area.   Here is a map showing the new roads and bypass that opened recently.  funlake.com new expressway map




kibear said:


> We're a family of two adults and two teens.  Are there any can't-miss activities in the area?  I'd love to find a zip-line nearby, too, if anyone has insight on that.  What about _inexpensive_ fun activities?
> 
> I found a couple of boat rental resources online, however they are quite expensive.  Does anyone have tips on how to rent a boat for a few hours for a reasonable price - possibly from a private owner?



I don't know of any zip lines.  But there are plenty of activities.  If any of you like to fish, this will be close to the spring spawn.  You should plan a day trip to Ha Ha Tonka Park.  It will be a 20-30 minute drive, but worth a couple of hours of your time to explore.  There are other parks nearby as well, but be sure include Ha Ha Tonka on the list. http://mostateparks.com/park/ha-ha-tonka-state-park

As far as boat rentals go, they are expensive.  That's the market. Check Iguana water sports.   But, also look for coupons at area grocery stores and attractions.  I don't know of any private owners that provide that service. 



kibear said:


> I've read somewhere on here that holidays are not a good time to go to Lake of the Ozarks.  Is that just referring to the lake and lake traffic/boat pressure?
> 
> Thanks for any insight!



You don't have to worry so much about Easter traffic.   You just don't want to trailer a 18' bowrider to Lake of the Ozarks the week of July 4th.  This lake has two distinct personalities, weekend and weekdays.  Through the week it's entirely different than the weekends, especially  the holidays of Memorial Day, July 4th and Labor Day.  

I'll try to give you more details if you need them on any topic or answer any other questions that you might have.  We have a vacation home there, so we have some local knowledge.  Here's some general information that we have on our website:  http://lakeozarkview.com/information.htm  You can also obtain good information about the area at funlake.com.

I hope this helps. 

Mike


----------



## kibear (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks for all the great ideas, everyone!  I appreciate the links!


----------



## bellesgirl (Apr 2, 2012)

We stayed at Four Seasons in October and enjoyed it very much.  We were in the new Avila Condos which are lovely.  We like to hike and agree that Ha Ha Tonka is not to be missed.  We also visited Jefferson Cit and Lake of the Ozark state park, which both made for nice day excursions.

There is a good Italian restaurant, Lil Rizzo, just outside the resort which has daily specials and very nice pasta/pizza.  Be sure to go there.


----------



## BoaterMike (Apr 2, 2012)

bellesgirl said:


> There is a good Italian restaurant, Lil Rizzo, just outside the resort which has daily specials and very nice pasta/pizza.  Be sure to go there.



Good call, I really like the salads at Lil Rizzo's.   

For lobster bisque that is really outstanding I can recommend the Blue Heron.   This is a classic old school lake restaurant that has not changed much over time.   The food is very good, but I would go there just for the bisque.   It's not inexpensive, and probably not a place to take kids.   Think Sinatra music playing in the background, a nice view of the lake, and a lot of caddies in the parking lot.   

Mike


----------



## Greg G (Apr 2, 2012)

For restaurants I checked my old reviews and I had written that HK's Restaurant had great steaks (expensive but worth it)

Greg


----------



## somerville (Apr 4, 2012)

BoaterMike said:


> Good call, I really like the salads at Lil Rizzo's.
> 
> For lobster bisque that is really outstanding I can recommend the Blue Heron.   This is a classic old school lake restaurant that has not changed much over time.   The food is very good, but I would go there just for the bisque.   It's not inexpensive, and probably not a place to take kids.   Think Sinatra music playing in the background, a nice view of the lake, and a lot of caddies in the parking lot.
> 
> Mike



It has been years since I was at the lake of the Ozarks. My business partner used to have a condo next door to The Lodge. However, we always looked forward to eating at the Blue Heron. I recall that deep fried lobster tails was a specialty. We also got to tour their extensive wine cellar. The restaurants mentioned by others are also familiar. Sounds like not much has changed.


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 4, 2012)

thanks for the map
we are going to Osage Beach in june, near the Grand Glaze Bridge


----------



## BoaterMike (Apr 4, 2012)

somerville said:


> Sounds like not much has changed.



Do  you recall the Happy Fisherman?  It closed in January after 37 years in  business.  

Your're right about those fried lobster tails.  While I have never had them, that is something that they are famous for. 

Mike


----------



## BoaterMike (Apr 4, 2012)

rapmarks said:


> thanks for the map
> we are going to Osage Beach in june, near the Grand Glaze Bridge



Ahh, close to _*Party Cove*_, eh?


----------



## somerville (Apr 9, 2012)

BoaterMike said:


> Do  you recall the Happy Fisherman?  It closed in January after 37 years in  business.
> 
> Your're right about those fried lobster tails.  While I have never had them, that is something that they are famous for.
> 
> Mike



Yes, I remember the Happy Fisherman. Old girlfriend worked there one summer when their predecessor had the mermaid show.

You should try the Blue Heron's deep fried lobster sometime.


----------



## BoaterMike (Apr 9, 2012)

somerville said:


> You should try the Blue Heron's deep fried lobster sometime.



Do you think they have a "light" version?   

Mike


----------



## BoaterMike (Apr 11, 2012)

@kibear- I see there was a fire at the Lodge of the Four Seasons tonight.  I hope this did not impact your visit.  Yes, word travels fast these days.  Hope all goes well.   

Mike


----------



## rapmarks (Jun 3, 2012)

we are at lake of the Ozarks right now, totally disoriented by the new expressway, trying to find certain businesses we have gone to for years.


----------



## BoaterMike (Jun 3, 2012)

rapmarks said:


> we are at lake of the Ozarks right now, totally disoriented by the new expressway, trying to find certain businesses we have gone to for years.



As a part time resident at the lake, I'll try to help you if I can.  PM me if there is anything I can help you with.


----------



## rapmarks (Jun 4, 2012)

boater mike, we have the tritoon booked for 4 hours tuesday if you want to join us, in unit 205 at lakewood.


----------



## BoaterMike (Jun 4, 2012)

rapmarks said:


> boater mike, we have the tritoon booked for 4 hours tuesday if you want to join us, in unit 205 at lakewood.



Thank you very much for the offer.  Unfortunately I had to return to St. Louis last night.   Enjoy the lake.  This is a good time to be there, as the peak summer traffic, both boat and road will not arrive for a week or two. 

Mike


----------

